# Anxiety and Propranolol (works!)



## Flutters (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi, I'm new but I just have to share this with ya'll. I'm 22 but when I was 18 I started having panic attacks and I droped out of school (college)and bacame agraphobic. I tryed Paxil (50mg), plus a relaxer for 7 months, then Effexor for a while. My dad who also suffered from PD swore that his blood pressure meds fixed him. After 3 years of living in my room with no one who understands I gave up and we went to the doctor(again)this time NOT a psywhatever. I've been on 60mg for a year (you can go up to 460mg)AND 3 months after being on the drug I could go to resturants, visit friends, go shopping, and I went back to school!!Propranolol prevents the adrinal glands from producing too much adrinaline. If I get panicky I get sleepy (not to the point of passing out!)The best part IT'S CHEEP!!!! YEP CCHHEEEEPPP!!!! With insurance it's $5 A MONTH with out $11.00 A MONTH and it's works better than any of that $65 stuff they SAY works!!I really hope someone tryes this so they can experence their life again. I do still get anxious, but deffinantly not as bad!!!Good Luck


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i took this when i was 16 when i went on holiday to america as i used to get very very home sick. it worked. i didnt get any anxiety at all or any feelings of tummy ache of sickness.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Inderal is a powerful drug usually used for hypertension, but it does reduce the amount of adrenaline as you say. People who have stage fright sometimes take a very small dose before going on stage. Be careful not to go off the drug cold turkey or it could trigger a heart attack. Your doctor will need to taper off the dose over time.


----------



## TKH57 (Aug 7, 2003)

About 15 years ago my husband had to pick me up at work because I was nauseous, my head felt weird, and I had the sweats. I couldn't eat either. The drs never did find out what caused it but I do remember I was given Inderal and it did help. Now years later I have high blood pressure. I'm going to talk to my dr to see if she could put me on that for my blood pressure and hopefully it'll help my anxiety too.


----------

